# Help With Clock Chime



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

I have cleaned this up http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=81733 and got it working a treat and chiming great , had it running for 2 days and chiming at the right times , but the Mrs made me silent the chimes over night (little lever on the clock face) , switched the chimes back on this morning and they are all out of sink again , Why is this ???


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

These chiming clocks are usually self correcting, so after a couple of hours it should be back it's correct sequence.

Shiner


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

*Buy her some earplugs! :buba:*


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

Shiner said:


> These chiming clocks are usually self correcting, so after a couple of hours it should be back it's correct sequence.
> 
> Shiner


thanks for that m8 , What i done was turn the cimes off again and wound the clock round to the right chime ,turned the chimes on then wound the clock round to the right time letting it chime at the right places till i reached the correct time, But will just leave it next time and see if it corrects itself :thumbup:



AVO said:


> *Buy her some earplugs! :buba:*


She aint bloody stopped moaning about it chiming (I love it, haha ) but think I will be turning it off at night it is loud


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

davehutch said:


> I have cleaned this up http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=81733 and got it working a treat and chiming great , had it running for 2 days and chiming at the right times , but the Mrs made me silent the chimes over night (little lever on the clock face) , switched the chimes back on this morning and they are all out of sink again , Why is this ???


 switched the chimes back on this morning and they work fine , But done nothing different to the day before when they didn't , my idea this morning was to switch them on and leave them like shiner said and see if they corrected there self's , But no need today !


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

Shiner said:


> These chiming clocks are usually self correcting, so after a couple of hours it should be back it's correct sequence.
> 
> Shiner


your dead right , and thank you for the info :thumbup:


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

with the mrs moaning about the chimes & striking < I thought i would let them both wind down (thought that was better for the springs) then i thought I would just wind the striking one up and let it strike on the hour with out chiming every 1/4 , but it wont just strike on it own , but does with the chimes, Is this right guys ??


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The strike side of the clock will not work independantly from the chimes. As the chimes side go through their final sequence on the hour they automatically trip the strike side, so if the chimes side is not operating then the strike side cannot be released.


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

Shiner said:


> The strike side of the clock will not work independantly from the chimes. As the chimes side go through their final sequence on the hour they automatically trip the strike side, so if the chimes side is not operating then the strike side cannot be released.


cheers for that m8 !


----------

